# Smiths



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

As you know i have only become interested in watches relatively recently.

I lean towards watches of the type in the title of this forum, I am keen to learn and start some sort of collection - at the moment I am just coming out of the stage of finding a nice daily wearer and I am now thinking of watches to buy just for their own sake.

Smiths: seem to have made some lovely watches, some of which seem to be making >$1000 for watches with what seem to be relatively undistinguished movements - can anyone correct me there or give us a Smiths potted history?

Si


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

The old adage that i live by (for my sins) is "buy what you like"

So i'll hang on this thread for a while. Not a military but a Smiths all the same. I'm a soft touch for a chronograph and something with a bit of age to it.

The point - I saw this, I was smitten, i've bought it! I had a look around the net and found nothing really. Any help out there?










All I know is it's pin pallet rather than lever, Swiss made rather than British. but if it feels good on my arm it will be like consumatting a new relationship! (bit ott). Now just going to have to sell something!

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It has the same Swiss EB movement that is in the Sorna watches. Heuer & Leonidas also used this movement in their Jacky Icyx watches.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Had a look around with these new details, thanks Roy. The Jacky Ickx aren't quite as classy as this one IMHO!.

The movement is turned around with the bottons to the top and call it a bullshead. Looking at the price of them I think I paid too much









Paul D


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Is there a purpose behind that weird asymmetrical dial layout??

Paul: I do like that watch actually and it is very unusual. I think it wil attract alot of interest.

Does it run well?

I am starting to like some of these late 60s / early 70s designs. Or maybe this is a bit later than that...


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

With the information Roy gave me it looks like these type of watches came out with the development of quartz in the early 70s. They dressed up cases to try and stop the flow of the tide away from mechanical watch. A sort of last stand of the Alamo in watch terms.

Personally I think that is what makes them such good value.

Also look at the NOS on Roys site. Mechanical watches from the 70s = excellent value. The styling just has to be got used to.









Paul D


----------

